# Constitutional carry bill introduced



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Has anyone heard about this yet?
http://bearingarms.com/ohio-gop-introduces-constitutional-carry-bill/
I just saw it today. Check it out and read some of the comments at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I carry all the time, it's 2nd nature, just like grabbing the wallets or keys. However, the 2nd amendment doesn't say anything about the ability to carry a concealed weapon. I don't really have a strong personal opinion either way on this subject, but I do like the idea of less restriction on personal liberties!

Mr. A


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

here's my opinion. The ccw permit requires training from a professional. If the way I read that is right, then it means that any person (without legal issues not allowing them to have firearms) can carry a concealed firearm. That may be a risk. You could have some guy give his wife, who has never touched a firearm before, a gun, and then you'll have a person who MIGHT shoot the attacker and that poor bastard that just so happened to be on the corner, or little kid on his bike. Believe it or not, there are people out there that call cartridges "bullets" and people who think youre supposed to shoot sideways. So, maybe add that train from a professional before they are allowed to carry?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

So you think its OK that your rights are only valid if you go through some Govt mandated training? I dont read that anywhere in the Constitution


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Orlando said:


> So you think its OK that your rights are only valid if you go through some Govt mandated training? I dont read that anywhere in the Constitution


It is for a car and to drive a boat....Doesn't make sense to me to have people with guns if they don't know how to use them. Just me though...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Orlando said:


> So you think its OK that your rights are only valid if you go through some Govt mandated training? I dont read that anywhere in the Constitution


 that is something to also think about. It probably is my thinking. Sounds like you think its supposed to be left up to the people. Makes sense. I'm not a political person by nature so work with me here.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> that is something to also think about. It probably is my thinking. Sounds like you think its supposed to be left up to the people. Makes sense. I'm not a political person by nature so work with me here.


I think what Orlando is getting to is the idea that the power of the government should be given by the people and not taken from them. I see his point with this legislation. People not restricted from having a firearm should not have to ask permission to have one and carry as they see fit. 

I agree with that in principal, 100%. The problem I see is the opposition will state that it's too dangerous. I like to remember a famous quote from a founding after (can't remember which one off hand) that stated something to the effect that anyone willing to give up their freedom for safety deserves neither. There's a lesson to learn right there....



Mr. A


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Believe it or not, there are people out there that call cartridges "bullets"



I don't know anyone that owns guns who calls rounds "cartridges". 

Also, many states already have reciprocity with other states that don't require training of any kind. This would just be a national reciprocity for all states from what I've read.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

monsterKAT11 said:


> I don't know anyone that owns guns who calls rounds "cartridges".
> 
> Also, many states already have reciprocity with other states that don't require training of any kind. This would just be a national reciprocity for all states from what I've read.


What did you read? From the beginning of the linked article:


> Two Republican legislators propose eliminating the license required to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio


Pretty clear its eliminating the requirement of the licensing. They would also have to work out the reciprocity issue since the other states require CCW license. Unless the other states then follow suit. Which I don't travel much so I don't really care what the other states do.

I'd vote for it. Laws can always be repealed or amended if they don't work.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What did you read? From the beginning of the linked article:
> 
> 
> Pretty clear its eliminating the requirement of the licensing. They would also have to work out the reciprocity issue since the other states require CCW license. Unless the other states then follow suit. Which I don't travel much so I don't really care what the other states do.
> ...


I should have worded that better. I was referring to the fact that Ohio didn't allow other states to carry that don't require training. I was also mistaken on the national reciprocity, I was assuming this was included on another bill that would allow anyone to carry in any state that had a license-even states that didn't have a training requirement .


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Mr. A said:


> I think what Orlando is getting to is the idea that the power of the government should be given by the people and not taken from them. I see his point with this legislation. People not restricted from having a firearm should not have to ask permission to have one and carry as they see fit.
> 
> I agree with that in principal, 100%. The problem I see is the opposition will state that it's too dangerous. I like to remember a famous quote from a founding after (can't remember which one off hand) that stated something to the effect that anyone willing to give up their freedom for safety deserves neither. There's a lesson to learn right there....
> 
> ...


That would be Benjamin Franklin


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> It is for a car and to drive a boat....Doesn't make sense to me to have people with guns if they don't know how to use them. Just me though...


modes of transportation aren't guaranteed by the constitution.

that being said...i don't have an issue with taking a CCW course so much as i do with the reciprocity issues from state to state. i travel to florida at least once a year and it pisses me off to no end that the only state i cant carry in on the way down there is Georgia. i would like to see a federal CCW permit that would allow you to carry no matter what state you are in. ill be better off waiting for pigs to fly though.

i enjoyed my CCW course. i learned a lot, made a few new friends, and really improved my accuracy while drawing from the hip. i would take it again.


----------

